# Trying to make up my mind



## jann71 (29 Mar 2018)

I've now decided I'm definitely buying an ebike, just struggling to decide which one.

The Ridgeback which uses Shimano steps I've only tested in a car park. The other 2 I have tested on flat and on hills too.

I have had a test ride on a Ridgeback Electron Di2, Bergamont with 500 battery which uses Bosch and a Carrera Crossfire. I was considering test riding a Merida Espresso too but I think this may make trying to decide even worse.

Main usage would be cycling to work ideally 3 - 5 days per week. It is a round trip of approx 10 miles depending on which route I take.
Large downhill / flattish on way there. And pretty much a climb all the way home.

The bikes cost £2400, £1999 and £1000.

Any thoughts or guidance as I like them all.

Would be in bike shed at work so will need to invest in good locks and insurance.


----------



## Cycleops (29 Mar 2018)

Links?


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Mar 2018)

Well documented cutting out problems on the £1,000 hub drive Carrera, so don't buy that unless you really cannot afford the others.

Both the Ridgeback and Bergamont use the generally reliable Bosch system, which also means the assisted ride will be similar.

Di2 gears would be nice to have, but for a commuter I would stick with traditional cable operation.

Of bigger concern is parking at work.

Only you can judge the risks there, but sadly, in many areas of the country any bike parked in the same place each day would soon be nicked.


----------



## jann71 (29 Mar 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Links?


 
https://www.sprocketscycles.com/ridgeback-electron-di2-electric-bike#.Wrz9_0pwaM8

https://www.damianharriscycles.co.u...-horizon-6.0-wave-electric-2018-electric-bike

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...crossfire-e-womens-electric-bike-16-18-frames

https://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int...king-city/2017/espresso-city-600-eq-6661.html


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Mar 2018)

The Bergamont has a 400wh battery, compared to a 500wh battery on the other two.

More range is never a bad thing, not least because the battery will lose a bit of capacity over time so it's good to have a bit of slack in hand.

More capacity means fewer recharges which in turn prolongs life.


----------



## jann71 (8 Apr 2018)

Finally decided, bought the Bergamont


----------

